
Computer languages and facial hair  - iamelgringo
http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/blogs/tamir/archive/2008/04/28/computer-languages-and-facial-hair-take-two.aspx
======
xenoterracide
PG grow a beard fast or Arc will fail :P

